# Its not an FRT..



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Cant find a good size FRT, so I went for the very next thing. Its not as cute, but its cool as hell. Ironically, he's the ALPHA of my tank. Tries to nip on the Red Devil, ButterK, and the RTC. Eats like a pig and freak'in thing just clamped on one of my Arow's fins and took a huge bite. Damn turtle.

What do you guys think?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

soft-shell turtles are assholes. I would never keep one in with my fish, they nip fish way too much


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Im not a real big fan of turtles, but it looks nice


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Looks quite nice, but i wouldnt keep it with fish. We had one at the fs and it was a mean SOB, ripped anything to shreds


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

The the turtle looks great, but your aro looks even greater









I wouldn't dare to put a fin nipping turtle in with such a beautiful aro


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Very nice Turtle you have..
I would get a seperate tank for him if he continues to mess with your Fish.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Arrozilla, Hate to say it man, but that Thing is Hideous!

I will give it another GLance after Ive been drinking, to see if its a hot turtle, but I doubt it man.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Those guys get huge too. You'll have a problem sooner or later, but they are cool turtles.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

like everyone else said, why would you keep that with such nice (and expensive) fish? seems to just be asking for trouble, i can't see how you can be angry your aro got bitten when you caused it.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Sweet, sweet, sweet! I would love to have one!


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

wierd looking...haha i want a frt too...but damnit i might just have to get somethingl like that.


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

Cool turtle - I had a florida softshell in with fish for 5 years - only had the odd fin nip - which is a pain in the back side when its nipping 2 inch chunks out of fins !!! - turned into a pyscho one day and went on a killing spree ...

carl


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ouch. i didn't even need to read your post or this thread to know that you'd be getting fin nips sooner or later. cool lookin guy, but expect more trouble later :/


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Thats crazy dude, we used to catch those turtles all the time in the creek, softshell, if thats what that is


----------

